# Toshiba setup utility page.



## Marellano (Nov 8, 2016)

My Toshiba satellite lap top will not boot. I'm on the Toshiba setup utility page. What's next?


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

When you say it wont boot, does it show no signs of life, does it crash, give you an error, or what?

can you boot into safe mode?


----------

